# A Couple Gooses



## Wildthings (Mar 31, 2021)

These are White Fronted Geese but I doubt anyone around here knows that. They are called Speckle Belly or Tar Belly geese as a common name. They go to 2 brothers
Thanks for looking and putting up with my non wood projects.. WAIT I did make the shadow box for the dead mount. I also made that knife! and the sheath

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2021)

I never tire of seeing your non wood working dead stuff. It's all beautiful work.  keep it coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## trc65 (Mar 31, 2021)

Great looking birds and presentations! 

Are those "western" geese? All we see are Canadian and occasionally snow geese around here.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 31, 2021)

Wow,fantastic work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Mar 31, 2021)

For a waterfowler, a Speklebelly is a real treat! They are The best geese for eating purposes. I fried two for Christmas dinner one year.

They are real show offs areobatically as well, twisting and turning as they come in to decoys.

Excellent work and presentation Barry.

Alan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 31, 2021)

Attention to detail is second to none! Outstanding! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2021)

Great job on all of it my friend, well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 31, 2021)

Great mounts - no absolutely great mounts! Little Mikey remembers seeing speckled bellies down near the cabin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 31, 2021)

Gorgeous Barry!!! You really have a gift!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 31, 2021)

Beautiful mounts Barry. I have to go look up white-fronted geese.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 31, 2021)

Purdy burdy. Or do I need ta say hit twicet? Cool mounts. Dont see that many dead mounts in our area...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 31, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Gorgeous Barry!!! You really have a gift!!!


Thank you sir!! I dunno about a gift but decades of experience!


----------



## Ray D (Mar 31, 2021)

Fantastic work Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 17, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Great looking birds and presentations!
> 
> Are those "western" geese? All we see are Canadian and occasionally snow geese around here.


These were killed here on the Texas coast. The White-fronted aka "Speckle bellies", "Tar Bellies", "Specks" are a western goose. There is a colony of them that live in the Centralish Canada area and migrate the Central Flyway. If people make "plans" to hunt these geese they think mostly of the west coast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

